# Need to buy a camper van, do you have one for sale ?



## Neville (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi all, I will be arriving in Auckland at the start of September and would like to buy a cheap camper van to live out of for a few months. My price range is up to $1800, looking for a camper or just a van that is reliable, registered, has a valid wof (mot), manual and petrol. I would really like to get this sorted before i arrive so I can just collect and go ! If you have an old van or camper that is up to the job then please leave a reply. Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Neville said:


> Hi all, I will be arriving in Auckland at the start of September and would like to buy a cheap camper van to live out of for a few months. My price range is up to $1800, looking for a camper or just a van that is reliable, registered, has a valid wof (mot), manual and petrol. I would really like to get this sorted before i arrive so I can just collect and go ! If you have an old van or camper that is up to the job then please leave a reply. Thanks


Have a look on www.trademe.co.nz

It's your only option really to get one for that low a price.
Your gonna have to make do with one made in the 80's with a million Km's on the clock.


----------



## Neville (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, thanks for the response. Im hoping someone out there has a van sitting in a shed that they might be thinking of selling but just have not got round to it


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Neville said:


> Yes, thanks for the response. Im hoping someone out there has a van sitting in a shed that they might be thinking of selling but just have not got round to it


Yeah understand but if its stuck in a shed its probably not gonna be a runner or have a wof, and if they can be bothered to sell it to you, they can be bothered to put it on Trade Me and get 3 x the $'s.
25 year old campers still go for $7k - $10k here with 300 thou Km's.
For your budget your really gonna struggle to find anything decent - even a van


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I might also add that I think this post 'borderline' breaks the forum's rules about advertising! So maybe the wording could be slightly better thought out?(I'm leaving it here as a reminder to others that we're here for advice and not for trade!  )


----------

